# Any regular cyclocross rides in the SF Bay Area?



## Shizam (Mar 19, 2012)

Just got my first CX bike (woot) and I'm looking for people who do any sort of regular cyclocross riding in the area.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

the season is over. but you can do any sort of multi-surface rides you can imagine. not cyclocross per se, but still fun to ride some streets/roads to some trails and fire roads, do a loop with a bit of everything. I like those rides where I'm not sure whether to ride road or dirt. now I can easily do both.


----------

